# New craw s cranks



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

Some new baits I painted on s crank blanks. I have a bunch of new patterns.


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

A few more


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice work. They look great.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! I really like the baby bass one!


----------

